# HSS928AT Sheer Pin Sizing - On my way to Home Depot or Lowes



## Outnumbered (Dec 16, 2020)

I need a bunch of sheer pins in a pinch. Looking for the ones that go right through the auger shaft. I have a gravel driveway and break them constantly. Can some one please tell me the size I need to buy? Ordered some online last year and they weren't long enough to make it through the shaft to get a nut on the other side. I won't have access to the machine until tomorrow and need to pick them up now. 

On my way to Lowes and HD. Thanks!

Thanks


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I checked on Boats.not and they list the shear bolts as 6 x18 M


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Contender is correct. The shear bolt is 6x18, #31. It goes on the side of the plastic block, #3. You need to get the lock nut also, #7.

The pin #11 that goes through the auger shaft is NOT a shear pin. The shear bolt #31 is designed to break first. Very important to note that you get the right part for the job.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Honda shear bolts listed above are correct, however they do not go through the auger shaft. They connect the "boss, Lock bolt" to the auger. The Boss part has a pin that goes through the auger shaft to lock it on. If you have been replacing that pin with a shear bolt its likely the reason that you are going through so many.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

When you put the shear bolt and nut together, do not torque it down. Just spin the nut snug against the boss and stop. If you overtighten, the shear pin is pre-stressed and will break sooner.

Also, very important to get the proper shear bolt with the correct grade. You are risking breaking other parts more expensive and time consuming. If you break the plastic boss part, that's $17 and require much more work to replace.


----------



## Outnumbered (Dec 16, 2020)

It's #11 (the one through the shaft) that always breaks. I bought the blower new and that is the only part that has ever had to be replaced.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

different sizes for HS and HSS models .


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Outnumbered said:


> It's #11 (the one through the shaft) that always breaks. I bought the blower new and that is the only part that has ever had to be replaced.


Are you sure it broke? I have the impression that the bolt you used was not long enough to reach the other side of the shaft and secured with a nut. It might have vibrated and drop out.

It might help if you can post a picture of your setup.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Outnumbered said:


> It's #11 (the one through the shaft) that always breaks. I bought the blower new and that is the only part that has ever had to be replaced.


that is the boss pin ( 7X40 ). its very unusual to break that pin.are you sure its not the regular auger shear pin instead. How old is your blower ( HS or HSS) as these boss pins are a different size also .I think the HS boss pin is 6X40...not sure.

If your blower is old , remove the auger shear pin and see if auger spins freely as it should. If not , then rust has seized the auget and that may be why you are breaking that boss pin.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the auger shear pin is #31 . the boss pin is #11 and I was told it is also designed to shear. It is held by cotter pin.


----------



## Outnumbered (Dec 16, 2020)

It is a 1 year old HSS928AT (TRACK) 





Honda HSS928AT and ATD 28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers


The Honda HSS928AT and ATD two-stage snow blowers are powerful snow blowers that clear a 28" path & throw snow up to 52 feet. Features auger height control.




powerequipment.honda.com





The bolts definitely broke. Again, there is one on each side. When the break only 1 side of the auger works. It seems like 1 side breaks and the other doesn't.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> When you put the shear bolt and nut together, do not torque it down. Just spin the nut snug against the boss and stop. If you overtighten, the shear pin is pre-stressed and will break sooner.
> 
> Also, very important to get the proper shear bolt with the correct grade. You are risking breaking other parts more expensive and time consuming. If you break the plastic boss part, that's $17 and require much more work to replace.


youre gonna get this with loose shear pins. I have to weld these up all the time. I charge $85 to do this and service the augers. Shear pins cost 25 cents in bulk. and break more frequently when loose and banging around.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> youre gonna get this with loose shear pins. I have to weld these up all the time.
> View attachment 171674


Good point. I found out about a few years ago. The holes get elongated. I made it a routine to check on the snugness of the nut and shear bolt before starting the snowblower. I also wiggle it back and forth to make sure there is no play in the auger.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Outnumbered said:


> It is a 1 year old HSS928AT (TRACK)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the bolt you are speaking of has a nut then it's #31. the other pin is held on by cotter pin #11.

I'm done here. good luck.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Outnumbered said:


> It is a 1 year old HSS928AT (TRACK)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be a boss pin there, not a bolt. As orangputeh mentioned, the pin should be held by cotter pin. There is also a washer between the cotter pin #10 and the boss block #30.


----------



## Outnumbered (Dec 16, 2020)

I am looking for the size of the bolts with the arrows in the picture below. These are the only ones that break and usually only one side. I don't need the one with the X. I was told I could buy "weaker" bolts at Home Depot and put a nut on the end. I just don't know the proper size to use. Thanks Again


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

I would get the correct pin for that part. I believe its 3.0 x 45 (but don't quote me on that it might be 3.0 x 25 I cant remember) and held on with a cotter pin. I would also check the other shear bolts that are #31 in the picture. 

If that Pin keeps breaking I'm guessing that the shear bolts - again #31 - have been replaced with regular bolts and that's why they aren't shearing like they should. That pin is designed to shear also I think, but the true shear bolts should break first. Honda designed it this way to make it easer to replace the #31 shear bolt. Having that pin break (#11) all the time eliminates the advantage. 

Your picture is pointing to #11 FYI - so see sizing above. The shear bolt - #31 - would be horizontal going through that black boss lock (that the pin goes through) to the auger.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Outnumbered said:


> It is a 1 year old HSS928AT (TRACK)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to order #10, 11, 16 and replace the side that is breaking. Do not buy off the shelf soft bolt from the hardware store. The boss pin should rarely break. If the boss pin breaks before the shear bolt, there is something wrong. Think of it this way, shear bolt #31 is like a 15 amp fuse, and boss pin #11 is a 60 amp fuse. A 15 amp fuse should blow before the 60 amp fuse.

Stock up on #7 and #31. Put #7 and #31 on the side that is breaking.


----------



## Outnumbered (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone who replied. I went to the dealer and bought both types. Super expensive but probably worth it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

What did you eat 

I ate a garden hose today.......eh, 
Just took a bit of awhile with some diagnoles cutting and then getting out the hotmess...


----------

